# Advice please- Possible redundancy!!



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi.

Found out today I could be made redundant. I work for Blockbusters and if you've read the new you'll know we've been put into administration today. I'm a store manager but my store was already closing and the plan was for me to go to another store. But with the news today that is doubt.

We are due to start our prep course in a couple of weeks. Luckily DH has a good job that would more then pay our bills etc but we won't be as well off as we would be on duel incomes.

Any advice, or anyone whose been similar would be great!

Jes

xx


----------



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

JesP... I did hear about BB on the news today and im so sorry you are having to go through this. From my experience I don't think this will present too much of a problem as long as you can prove that dh's income will comfortably cover expenses and that you can reasonably provide for a child. They will probably be pleased to know that you will be at home to look after the little one for longer. Carry on as normal as it will be a while before you are allocated a SW and you may know a bit more about the situation by then and  you can discuss it with them  but I'm am sure it will be ok. Make sure you present this situation to them in a calm and confident manner showing that you have researched all options and scenarios. One thing they don't like is instability so this is a good thing this happening now rather than when you are about to go to panel etc. 
Hope this helps. Ally


----------



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

Im so sorry to hear that you are going to loose your job.
Hopefully they will be able to look upon it as a positive, you will be able to provide care for the child/ren, without having to think about work.

I think what you need to do now, is save! Try and spend as little money now. Then you can work out how much you will need once child/ren are placed you will be ready, and wont be suck a struggle for you. x


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Didn't want to read and run. Really sorry you have  this stress.
The administrators say they are tryng to sell the business - fingers are crossed that they manage this and that any buyer wants your new store.
Good luck. Guess social workers would want to see you being very calm and positive and still clearly focused on adoption in order to proceed without worrying that maybe they need to postpone your adoption progress for a short while to "enable you to take the time to deal with this" so in front of them I'd be very serene! 
X


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!

Trying not to panic, mostly for my staffs sake. But DH had a plan with regards to finances where basically all my wages from now until LO coming home would go into savings so I could leave my job and be a stay at home mummy. But without that savings, I don't think we could afford for me not to go back to work. 

Just not what we needed now we're finally going to prep course!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Very sorry but I agree with others that if you sell it right they will see it as a positive. In our screening interview I said that I had left a permanent job for a temporary one which is due to end just before we start prep. I told them that my old job would not have given me time off etc for prep and would have constantly stood in the way. I then said that  when my current contract ends I would apply for part time work and I wasn't bothered what as long as I would be able to have flexibility to complete HS etc. I said that I would stay off work for as long as we felt I need to on being matched so I wasn't very bothered as anything would be short term. SW then said so you plan to give up work indefinitely I said yes and I honestly think she was really please about it. 

Say something about a blessing in disguise as you will be able to give up work indefinitely those words seem to hit the spot with SW's.


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Just an update.

Feeling a bit happier today. I'm okay for at least the next 8 weeks. After our prep course in Feb I will be going back to my base store with a reduction of hours. DH and I have sat and sorted out our finances today. We're never going to be the most wealthy people but we are okay to continue with the adoption.


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Pleased to hear that jesp and good luck x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Great news x x


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Jesp , I'm in the same situation   , I find out on Friday if I'm redundant or not and we are in t,he middle of our prep course . 
I was told in Oct and we rang the SW straight away and postponed our Nov prep course as work said we would know by end of Jan , but we not don't find out till 15 th feb , but we decided to proceed on the prep course and hope that I still have a job , as unfortunately with the amazing adoption leave package we get at work I wouldn't be able to adopt at the moment if I was to lose my job as we just can't afford it   

But I think you are doing the right thing and proceeding as normal for now , good luck with everything xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to hear you are facing redundancy, it can be a very stressful time.  As the others have said, find the positives and if you do end up jobless something else will come up.  If you are in the position to be able to save all your wages then anything you earn after losing your job can be saved a seen as a bonus and don't forget your redundancy pay.

I was notified of being made redundant due to company re-location just as I went off on leave with my 2nd child.  I was then made redundant at the end of my 12 months leave.  It was something I could have done without while getting to know my DD and settling her into our family but we have survived.  I am now re-training as my only option was to go back to full time work and that doesn't suit our family at the moment, so my redundancy money is being used sparingly to support me while I re-train with the aim of being able to start work again in September.  I am cramming a years course into 6 months and am supposed to be working now    Though it is tight at the moment, long term plan of being able to work term time and school hours is going to be such a big benefit to our family.

Good luck with your adoption journey and save while you can.

OT x


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Just a quick update...

I am being made redundant. The store I was intending to go to work at when mine closes is also closing down.

We start our prep tomorrow so going to speak to SW. We've worked out we can afford to live on hubbys income so need to find out if it's better for me to be at home potentially doing some voluteering etc or to find a temporary job.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry about work but I'm glad you can carry on. Good luck with prep x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear this Jes.
Might be worth doing both as depending on your agency you could find still a bit of a wait. Maybe part time work (nit sure if this is an option) and some volunteer with children (if you think you will like this).

As long as you in job for 26weeks before match then you qualify for SAP (any any employer top up) so that's something to help you guys and not eat into any savings just now?
Good luck
X


----------

